

Follow up "Math prof challenges granting of PhD to unqualified student in court" - sebg
http://oncampus.macleans.ca/education/2010/11/18/u-of-m-defence-rings-hollow/

======
sebg
This is a follow up to the article and discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856068>

------
smrtNgtsThngsDn
The article says the 3 month suspension without pay will end up costing the
professor $15,000. So the professor is only $60,000 per annum? That seems hard
to believe?

~~~
cperciva
I don't know what the exact scale is at UoM, but generally salaries at
Canadian universities are determined mostly by seniority; considering his lack
of seniority, Lukacs is probably fairly low on the scale. Also, Manitoba is a
fairly cheap place to live, so I'd expect their salary scale to be somewhat
lower than average.

I would have guessed $75-80k for Lukacs' salary; $60k isn't entirely
unbelievable, but seems unlikely. My guess is that the "something like three
times" $5k is either rounding down or based on his after-tax income.

